# Scariest moment of my life...



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha i havnt had the lights go out but RIGHT after i watched the Grudge i went out to feed and it was pitch dark so i was holding my knife in my pocket and my fone in the other full on sprinting to the barn and back! it was hilarious afterwards! haha


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Omg lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha im just glad there was no witnesses!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

hahaha my friend Sam is TERRIFIED of the dark, and she was convinced that because it wasn't the middle of a busy city, there were mountain lions, bears, and man-eating coyotes in the kind-of country area that our trainer lived in (not to mention serial killers, mass murderers, and crazy people). We stayed out to finish cleaning up while our trainer went up to the house and made dinner. Needless to say, it got dark, and we were running up the path to the house (it's kinda far away from the barn). Now, our trainer has this small but about chest-high chainsaw art bear... Sam was running ahead of me and ran right into it. She made this indescribable, unparalleled noise that never has and never will be made again and was holding the bear by it's shoulders and it was SO FREAKING FUNNY!!!! xD

gotta love those moments


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

this is a bad one my horse got away from me and ran across a busy road did not get hit by a car but just miss one my hart was betting so fast I thought i was going to die he is alright Me that is other story


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

omg mudpie i was laughing so hard i was crying! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

WesternBella said:


> Okay...so the scariest thing ever just happened to me..
> 
> It was about 6:30 and pitch black outside....there was me lunging Titan, my brother lunging his horse Dakota and my cousin holding my horse Ransom. We were all on the far end of the arena, I walked over to my cousin to trade horses and all of a sudden the lights go out. There's a whole bunch of "Ahhhhs!" and "oh my god! what just happened?" before I called out help thinking someone just turned the lights off..my cousin starts shining her phone to find us when Ransom farts and spooks himself, running across the arena..I decide to let the horses go and try to walk to the exit..scared to hit a horse. We finally got out and tried to find someone with a flashlight..when we finally walked back the lights were back on and we just put the horses away..we were all perfectly fine but just thought I'd share this story with you because I thought it was halarious (it totally seemed like we were about to get murdered lol) THANK GOD WE WEREN'T RIDING lol
> 
> ...


I probably would have peed myself! LOL. :lol:
The closest Ive ever come to something like this is when theres thunder storms and the electricity goes out at my house.
Oh wait, there was this one time at school. At the end of PE everybody was in the locker room changing, and then the lights went out. we all just started screaming and trying to get our clothes on in the dark. We must have looked so stupid. Ahaha. :wink:


----------

